# Parking in Weymouth



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

We had heard that there may be parking problems in Weymouth for motorhomes, so I sent the following e-mail to the local Council via their web-site:

It is a couple of years since we have visited Weymouth, but plan to visit again in September of this year. We travel in a medium sized Motorhome (5.8m long/3.2m high) and in the past we have always used the Swannery Car Park without any problem. However, we believe that there may be certain restrictions that have been introduced which may now prevent us from using this Car Park this year - could you please advise us if this is so (e.g. is there now a Height Barrier?, is there a restriction on parking this type of vehicle in this Car Park?). If it is no longer possible for us to use this Car Park, could you please advise us of what suitable Car Parks are available and which are within easy walking distance of the Town Centre (for various reasons parking out of Town which involves using public transport are not suitable for us).
We look forward to receiving your early response.

Within 24 hours I received a telephone call from a very polite and helpful member of their staff informing us that there were no problems, and at my request this was followed up with the following e-mail:

Dear Mr Moorse

Further to our telephone conversation today I can confirm there are no height restrictions on the Swannery Car Park. Motorhomes are permitted and there are larger bays situated around the outside of the car park. As long as all 4 wheels of the vehicle are within the bay markings you should be fine. Enjoy your holiday!

Lisa Brown
Correspondence Officer

What a forward thinking Council who obviously appreciate that we motorhomers bring business to the town!

Stuart


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good, we had also heard there were problems in Weymouth. 
When we've been in the area recently we've used the trains in from CCC / CC at Moreton. 
I thought the area from the Station down to the sea front & shopping area were extremely scruffy, and not what you want when arriving in a town. That said, the inner harbour area is very pleasant, with lots of "atmosphere" 8)


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Very helpful and informative, shame not all local authorities aren't the same.


----------



## Mark_Sims (May 22, 2008)

I did see some motorhomes in the Swannery car park a few weeks back, so guess the reported height barrier is not there at the moment. I've also read that you can park behind the Pavilion Theatre in the centre. 
Other than that the only other advertised place is out on Chesil (link to Portland), which whilst being great for me kite surfing/windsurfing, is not exactly close to Weymouth Centre.


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

We were around this area Easter.

The car park mentioned in Weymouth is ok (Burstner 747), if you park around the outside nearest the road you can reverse back far enough for the cab to be in the bay with the rear overhang over a wide path. We aske the yellow peril about this and that is fine. This car I believe has a market on it some days so you may find this restrictive if it is on the day you go. 

Be careful if you are going upto Portland Bill. The car park at the lighthouse is ok for Motorhomes but you will need a ticket for two bays if you are big. The yellow peril are quike keen on issuing tickets if you are not 100% lawful.

I have seen some motorhomes parked up by the station. You could get a bus into town from there. 

There is another car park follow signs for Nothe Forte. No height restriction but tight for larger units, ok if you can get into a longish single car parking bay.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Car parking in Weymouth was expensive if you require 2 bays it cost £10 for 4hrs - we parked on BandQ for four hours, bought a light bulb (buy one get one free) all for 98p. We checked in the store if this was ok and they were fine about it - gave us time to look around the beach and harbour and have our lunch in a nice cafe opposite the entrance to the ferry terminal. Bargain


----------



## Jobsworth (Nov 23, 2005)

I wrote to Weymouth Council last year Re parking had a fast response from someone there who informed me that motorhomes are welcome in all council run car parks in Weymouth


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*weymouth market*

Weymouth market is held in the Swannery Car Park every Thursdays so motorhome parking is not advisable then. It tends to get very busy.


----------



## 109621 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just a word of warning for disabled badge users about Weymouth seafront parking near the pier Preston end of town, the signs stating no motorhoms etc applies to small campers van conversions etc,blue badge holders are not exempt form the mhome/camper restrictions


----------

